

Experiment: Does Googlebot index dynamic content from a JS app? - lenni
http://lenni.info/blog/2012/03/experiment-does-googlebot-index-dynamic-content-from-a-js-app/

======
geoffw8
I've seen a similar test, and it did work. Search HN.

